# How many shrimp pellets should I feed my cories daily



## fishshl (Apr 2, 2006)

I have three panda cories( 1" ~ 1.5"). How many shrimp pellets should I give to them every day?


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

I would suggest only feeding pellets everyother day and the day you don't feed the pellets feed flake or something else. When feeding the pellets if the cories is all that is in the tanks then i would feed 2 pellets per fish. if you have other fish in tank they will probubly eat it too so up the quantity. I feed diffrent things every other day so my fish have a good variety diet to get all their nutrition.


----------

